# 3010S - reman injector pump, now won't go past ~1200 RPM



## nanosplit (Jan 20, 2020)

I have a 3010S that I've had the Bosch injector pump rebuilt and installed but now it won't rev past 1200 RPM and I'm looking for some ideas on what I may be overlooking. (shop rebuilt, I installed)

So far, I've replaced all the plastic fuel lines, installed a new fuel filter (single filter config) and bled the system according to the service manual. The manual pump was replaced ~2 years ago, but I did pop the top off and cleaned the screen and also checked/cleaned/bled the preheater tank assembly. I've adjusted the timing and governor from one extreme to another but absolutely nothing has made the slightest difference to increase the maximum RPM. 

When pulling the throttle lever on the pump, it responds as you'd expect. When it hits the ~1200RPM point there is still another 1/2" of rotation for the lever before it bottoms out on the stop. If you continue to rotate and bottom it out on the stop there is no change in RPM's at all over that last 1/2" of rotation... no smoke coming out of the stack, no bogging, nada, it just doesn't do anything and the RPM's stay right around 1200RPM.

The tractor starts right away cold or hot, there is no smoke, weird noises, nothing. It is running like a champ in all other aspects except it just won't go above 1200RPM... 

What in the world am I missing? Before the rebuild everything ran fine as well, it just started to develop a leak so I wanted to nip it before it became an issue.

Thanks!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It might be a fuel supply problem.?? Take the top off the supply pump again & have a look..
Have u tries BACKING the hi speed screw OUT.?? Go 1 FULL TURN OUT..
THAT WAY you'll know how far to screw it back in if it makes no difference..
Was the drive shaft KEYED??
Are u SURE u didnt knock the key out when u installed it.?? {happens ALL the time}
U can remove the drive nut & washer & LOOK to see if its in-line w/ the gear slot..
1 more thing.. do u have the banjo bolts in the correct location?? 
The 1 w/ the tiny hole goes ON TOP {return}.. 
The 1 w/ the BIG HOLES is the INLET.. 
U wouldnt believe the times I've found them swapped..


----------



## nanosplit (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks for your input thepumpguysc!

_> Have u tries BACKING the hi speed screw OUT.??
_
Unless I'm overlooking an adjustment screw, this is what I was referring to as the governor and yes I adjusted it all the way in and out with no change to maximum RPM. See pic attached to this post for the part I'm referring to, let me know if you're thinking of something else.

_> Was the drive shaft KEYED_

Yes, it was keyed and the first two stabs I was slightly off the key and could tell when trying to tighten the nut, third time I'm 99% sure I got it right since it never resisted until the final torque. I did try to look but my phone could only focus so well and I couldn't get my head in there due to the rigid hydraulic lines.

> do u have the banjo bolts in the correct location

This has me very intrigued and I'm going to take a look as soon as I can switch gears and go to the tractor. When I got it back from the shop, the return and feed were swapped, I corrected this but did not pay the slightest attention to the bajos...

Thanks again for your input thepumpguysc, I'll follow up in a few hours re: the bajos.


----------



## nanosplit (Jan 20, 2020)

thepumpguysc, the banjo bolts were reversed! The fittings were correct but the bolts themselves needed to be swapped, thank you for your insight and help to get this going!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Kool.. "I would" seriously reconsider sending anything else to that shop.. IF they dont know an inlet from a return..{unless YOU did it}
Glad its up & running..


----------



## nanosplit (Jan 20, 2020)

Ugh, yeah it was my foobar - the shop had the fittings reversed but the banjo bolts were in the correct spot, I just wasn't paying any attention when I swapped the fittings 

Thanks again for your time and help


----------

